# State Taxes(Sales,Property, Other)



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

What are your state taxes like? Who has the lowest? What products or services in your state aren't taxed? Does your state not have an income tax? ie. Pennsylvania has no sales tax on cloths, I buy most of mine at the outlet mall just over the border from Ohio. Ohio doesn't have any tax on carry out foods from resturants, I always get mine to go. Florida has no income tax, both state and local. Whats tax exempt in your neck of the woods? How about our friends living where ice comes from anyplace or thing tax free up there.


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

Things are far from tax-free up here... A recent editorial/blog that was reposted in the local newspaper (online)...



> Niels Veldhuis
> and Milagros Palacios
> 
> As we come to the end of another tax season, some Canadians will be eagerly awaiting an unexpected refund, while others will be frustrated by having to dig deep to pay an amount owing. For most Canadians, regardless of unexpected refunds or balances owing, the tax deadline provides a sobering reminder of just how much income tax they paid last year.
> ...


Ontario is also working to 'harmonize' the provincial sales tax (PST) and federal sales tax [goods and services tax](GST) into one lump... to tax things that fell outside of the scope of either tax... to generate more revenue.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

We are taxed like crazy in Canada. If you're lucky enough to live in the oil patch there's no provincial sales tax. I pay about 13% tax on everything I buy. I also got heavily dinged by revenue Canada this year on my taxes. I'm now behind and it'll take me a few weeks to catch up. I wish the government would stop spending money on silly stuff and just pay off their debt.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Canadian said:


> We are taxed like crazy in Canada. If you're lucky enough to live in the oil patch there's no provincial sales tax. I pay about 13% tax on everything I buy. I also got heavily dinged by revenue Canada this year on my taxes. I'm now behind and it'll take me a few weeks to catch up. [/I wish the government would stop spending money on silly stuff and just pay off their debt.]


I wish our Government would pay our deficit too.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Here in Texas we don't have State Income taxes but we have Business taxes which is based on revenue, not profit. Horrible system.


----------

